# Introducing the new to the resident... how?



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Any tips on the where, when, and how to introduce your new puppy to the resident doggie?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we decided to get a second Hav, we had to go upstate to pick her up. And, it was going to be an overnighter. So, we just took Kodi with us. They had a whole day to check each other out before we headed home. At first, Kodi wouldn't have anything to do with her, but in about an hour, they were playing like old friends. 

I guess he figured it out that she was staying when we drove home. I didn't have any problems with them when we got home. Shelby is very outgoing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everything I have read said neutral territory and the alpha in your back should be the one attached to the resident dog- so I introduced Belle to Dora who was separate from me. So when we got Dora, DH wasn't there but MIL was. We drove home with Dora, I grabbed Belle at met them at the little park. Isabelle barked and ignored Dora, we hung out for a little bit and all got in the same car and took Dora home. Isabelle ignored her for about 2 more weeks before she decided to sleep with her and bounce her and acknowledge we bought her a family dog!

P.S. Are you adding Hav 2 already?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> P.S. Are you adding Hav 2 already?


Not until after the new year, I think. Just preparing.:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The best place to introduce a new dog is to do it off of your property .Let them socilize for quite a while away from your home on nuetral ground. Slowly bring the new pup onto your yard and socilize some more . Do it gradually. Give plenty of attention to your older member . Enjoy but be patient some dogs take a bit to adapt to a new member on their turf.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess I didn't read up on this. My sister walked in with Cooper, and a box of Chinese food. Set them both down on the kitchen table. Daisy sniffed them both, decided to go for the fried rice  Pretty much ignored the new puppy. They later sniffed each other a bit. Ran around, and chased each other. Then fell asleep on the floor together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I guess I didn't read up on this. My sister walked in with Cooper, and a box of Chinese food. Set them both down on the kitchen table. Daisy sniffed them both, decided to go for the fried rice  Pretty much ignored the new puppy. They later sniffed each other a bit. Ran around, and chased each other. Then fell asleep on the floor together.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I guess I didn't read up on this. My sister walked in with Cooper, and a box of Chinese food. Set them both down on the kitchen table. Daisy sniffed them both, decided to go for the fried rice  Pretty much ignored the new puppy. They later sniffed each other a bit. Ran around, and chased each other. Then fell asleep on the floor together.


LOL!! I LOVE it!!ound: Sounds easier at least!


----------

